# plip



## Anonymous (Jan 31, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.1, generic kernel

dmesg:
...
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
...

ifconfig:
...
plip0: flags=108810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
...

Is it possible to disable plip and how? Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, you can disable plip, see the Handbook and plip(4).
But why do you want to disable it? It is enabled on all my FreeBSD machines, it has always been tat way and it never have done any harm.


----------

